# Building port x11/keybinder fails



## Alain De Vos (Apr 3, 2020)

Error :

gmake[3]: *** [/usr/local/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/Makefile.introspection:160: Keybinder-0.0.gir] Error 127
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr_ports/x11/keybinder/work/keybinder-0.3.1/libkeybinder'
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:438: all-recursive] Error 1


----------

